# Our all-purpose van - Opel Vivaro



## misljeni (Dec 11, 2014)

Hello, 

this is our modified van - my daily driver and a family car. Feeling right at home wherever we roam. :banana:


----------



## Robmac (Dec 11, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Debs (Dec 11, 2014)

Hey up, steering wheel is in wrong place.....:lol-049: seriously though, that's a nice van, and clever use of the under floor space, did you build it yourself?:drive:


----------



## Obanboy666 (Dec 11, 2014)

Great van, something I'm seriously considering looking at. 
Dual purpose then I don't need the car.


----------



## n brown (Dec 11, 2014)

that's a nice van !good to have dual purpose too


----------



## mark61 (Dec 11, 2014)

Lovely van.


----------



## gipsy_jo (Dec 11, 2014)

very nice, I like the roof with the quilted  top it must be a lot warmer than the canvas type, would it be poss to share where you had it from please, Thanks Jo


----------



## exwindsurfer (Dec 11, 2014)

Thats one nice job you have done there mate.


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 11, 2014)

digga said:


> I like the roof with the quilted  top it must be a lot warmer than the canvas type, would it be poss to share where you had it from please,


LHD van, Opel instead of Vauxhall, lovely scenery in the background, the Detective in me thinks it isn't in the UK:king:, it *is* a nice van for dual purpose


----------



## misljeni (Dec 11, 2014)

I haven’t done the conversion by myself; would like to, but don’t have the tools, space and time – I have however gathered all the necessary materials and worked out the outlay which is naturally not a series production but rather a one off. This is a version of a long wheel based Opel/Vauxhall Vivaro, for which there are only limited productions of pop tops – it cannot be bought with likes of Reimo etc. (only for short wheel based),as it had to be ordered from Germany.  The top cover is homemade and is removable, under it is a canvas pop top .  The cover is applied on at freezing temperatures and/or wet/soaking weather. The material of the cover is similar to Gore-Tex. 

About the background – the landscape is representative to the northern region of Slovenia, Central Europe. 

Some specs of the van; Opel Vivaro, CDTI 2.0
60 l fresh water tank under the rear bank
60 l grey water tank under the van
95 Ah Acu placed in the rear bank
Diesel Eberspacher Airtronic D2 heater 
Waeco CR50 compressor fridge
Double Dometic gas cooker 
Thetford C 200 CS
Awning Fiamma F45S
Etc..


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 12, 2014)

love it  nice van,alot packed into a small space,per chance do you work in a sardean factory. :lol-053::wave:


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 12, 2014)

misljeni said:
			
		

> About the background – the landscape is representative to the northern region of Slovenia, Central Europe.


I knew you were not from Barnsley but the scenery looks stunning and somewhere I would love to visit, the next comment is a first from me because I never do it but 'welcome to the forum :welcome:'


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 14, 2014)

Van looks great and very useful.


----------



## misljeni (Dec 14, 2014)

trevskoda said:


> love it  nice van,alot packed into a small space,per chance do you work in a sardean factory. :lol-053::wave:



Indeed Sir. I suppose it is not everybody’s cup of tea. :dance

Tezza33, thak you for your warm welcome.

One more photo perhaps - the tiny bathroom:lol-049:


----------



## gipsy_jo (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi. Thanks for the info on the roof, you have a lovely truck there :wave:


----------



## spacehopper (Jan 30, 2015)

*You say Vivaro I say Vivaro...or.. you say Opel I say Vauxhall ...*

Nice work on the Vivaro LWB.

I have one too...and I have a Fiamma F45s Awning in my House...waiting for some warm weather so I can fit it to the van.  Took a lot of time measuring up to be sure it will fit OK - so it is re-assuring to see yours looking so good!


Thanks for posting.


----------



## GRWXJR (Jan 30, 2015)

Very nice van!

You've managed to get an awful lot into a standard height panel lwb panel van very neatly!

Slovenia is nice too (the bit of it I got to see when riding my motorcycle from Malta, Austria to Lake Bled is anyway!)


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 31, 2015)

misljeni said:


> Indeed Sir. I suppose it is not everybody’s cup of tea. :dance
> 
> Tezza33, thak you for your warm welcome.
> 
> ...



i do like it as i have seen those vans and thought that they would convert well.


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 31, 2015)

can I ask a dum girl question is a vivario similar in size to a VW transporter and does it go under the restrictive height barriers. I am looking for a multi purpose vehicle instead of a car been looking st VW transporters, Mercedes Vito never thought of a vivario.


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 1, 2015)

campervanannie said:


> can I ask a dum girl question is a vivario similar in size to a VW transporter and does it go under the restrictive height barriers. I am looking for a multi purpose vehicle instead of a car been looking st VW transporters, Mercedes Vito never thought of a vivario.


If you look at this link Annie it gives you the dimensions of the standard roof and the high roof, it will be slightly lower in use because that is these are the unladen heights
standard 6' 5"
high roof 8' 2"


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 1, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> If you look at this link Annie it gives you the dimensions of the standard roof and the high roof, it will be slightly lower in use because that is these are the unladen heights
> standard 6' 5"
> high roof 8' 2"



Thanks chick.


----------



## misljeni (Feb 2, 2015)

campervanannie said:


> can I ask a dum girl question is a vivario similar in size to a VW transporter and does it go under the restrictive height barriers. I am looking for a multi purpose vehicle instead of a car been looking st VW transporters, Mercedes Vito never thought of a vivario.



Campervanannie, hello. I guess tezza33 already answered your question. These vans in my opinion have more space than a VW transporter or a Mercedes Vito as they have more a form of a  “box” . It is a compromise I suppose – the van is quite nice to drive and It does fit under your standard height limitations of a house car park even with a pop top (closed that is).


----------

